# Hello!! Newbie!!



## JoJo28 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello! I am new to the community and am so excited to be here! I live in the Washington, DC area, work in marketing and love traveling, animals and outdoor events! I wanted to say hello and I was researching cat breeds earlier and learned that there are over 100 different kinds in the US! I thought that was a fun fact!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Have any kitties of your own and if so can we see pictures? :wink:


----------



## ferretsratskittycats (Sep 2, 2008)

*waves* Hello!

I'm pretty new too.
do you have any kitties *poke*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome you will love it here. Ive learned to much and enjoy hearing about everyone kitties!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome from another DC-area member!


----------



## Bobbi (Sep 9, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome


----------

